# New ogf merchandise



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

OK guys I am new here so please be kind....)

So far I am hearing Hats, Smaller Decals and Magnets.

Magnets? Maybe.... is there much interest?

New SMALLER Decals are in the works. 
The original Team OGF will still be offered as well.

I am currently looking into Hats. Embroidered or silk screen?
Screened would be cheaper but lets face it not as nice. Any comments?

*As for the current items for sale... How are they? I would like to hear your comments good or bad....*


Thanks


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

Hats for sure, and I'd shell out for embroidered. Gotta be able to recognize other members of the OGF posse when I'm out in public.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

OGF Flags for sure are what we need also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the idea of the oval euro OGF sticker....(magnet version)


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

I spoke with Shakedown and it looks like we will have 2 new decals. I will make them up this weekend and hopefully have them on the the site next week to order.

Looking into the flags and other items. 

Keep the ideas coming and I'll look into them.

Thanks


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently bought a t-shirt and a sticker, very pleased with both. Suggestion- embroidered patches?????


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

Embroidered would look really good, we pay for it all the time.. How many can ya go through in a year? Ok, tie it on and ya wont loose so many..LOL


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The new sticker design is basic, smaller, but pretty slick looking  We'll post some pics after Rick gets them cut.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

Gave the 2 new decals to Brandon today!!! Hope everyone likes them. They should be available very soon. 

Should have some hats available in about 2-3 weeks. They will be white as before with the new Oval OGF.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

New decals are in store and available for purchase.

Hats are still 2-3 weeks out before they will be available.

If anyone has any other merchandise ideas, Please let us know.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to see static stickers instead of decals. The clear plastic stickers can be put on your truck window and can be easily removed.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback I have been getting on here. 

We are looking into all suggestions, some may make it some may not.

Hats are coming. - White with the new Team OGF oval in Blue and Red.
Working on Flags as well.

As things come in I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

New sticker design is great, not too big..I like..thanks OGF!


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks fishngolf !!!!!! We really appreciate the feedback. Pictures are always nice..

I just recieved the NEW hats today. Going to try to get them up on the site as soon as I can.


----------

